# Overpriced chiller charge in Lakeside IMPZ



## Lets Be Honest... (Oct 27, 2015)

I move to new tower in IMPZ area - Lakeside tower - 6 month ago.
As it is new tower it took a while for the landlort to register chiller with EMPOWER. When finally it was done, he send me two bills - 
First from Apr to Jun - 3 thousand aed
Second Jul to Oct -2 thousand aed.
Its 1 bed ap 600sq.f.

The price is very high 5000 AED for 6 month.
Is anyone else facing same problem?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Query it with EMPOWER for starters, and check the start date of the billing is when you took it over and doesnt include any previously outstanding bills.

My landlord tried that nonsense.

Palm Chiller fees for a larger apartment are only 300AED fees every month plus 1,000AED quarterly charges.


----------



## Lets Be Honest... (Oct 27, 2015)

I have contacted EMPOWER already. The bill is from 5th Apr.
First bill EMPOWER IS NOT ACCEPTING as they made contract with Damac only from July.
Second they accept. 
When i came there the lady said that this is the consumption that i made and its correct bill.
When i called to Damac they said first that both bills are not from them. After i said that EMPOWER is not accepting the first bill they 'recognised' it.
The maitanence office sent some guys who speak almost no English. They checked a/c and said that bills will not be that high any more.
My londlord says that only first bills are that high and the next bills will be less. But why shall I pay those overpriced first bills?
Also in tower office the personal said that this is issue between DAMAC and landlord.
They adviced me not to use chiller at all or to move to other place while they make investigatoon))

I think the best option is to move to chiller free appartment next year. I am paying 55 0000 aed here. Now i am expecting that my yearly bill for chiller will be min 8000 AED.
I do not really know how to defend my right in this case and do not beleive that i will get any refund.
The highest bill was for Jun and Jul over 1100 AED per month for chiller only. This is very unfair.
Its not a villa. Just small 1 bed ap with 1 working tenant. And i did not use a/c 24/7.


----------



## deurse (Oct 27, 2015)

Your bill is definitely overprice. I also live in the same building, Lakeside tower renting a studio and my bill is only 800 AED from July - Sept..


----------

